# Another "Cloudy Eye" thread =/



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey guys,

I woke up today and noticed my azureus had a cloudy eye and I was wondering what could be the cause of it and how it can be fixed. I think it might have missed the eye during its shed maybe? I will have to check him tommorow about that theory. Anyway, does anybody have any idea how the problem might be fixed. To go into greater detail, the frogs left eye is just a slight gray color, pretty hard to notice if you dont look at him close enough. The eye is also not swelled up at all, he appears to act normal, but that could change if its more than a shedding issue. I'm sorry, but I have no pictures to provide.  Any opinions or ideas what the cloudy eye might be would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

try contacting a vet like dr. frye. i had a similar experience and was advised on what meds to procure. i got dosing info from another vet (in my family) and picked up the meds locally for around $10

there are many possibilities as to the cause and therefore treatment. so again pics and an e-mail to a vet is the best option

james


----------



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

James67, I just read your old thread where you experenced the same problems as I am experencing now. Did the drops cure the eye problem that your frog was having?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

yes they did. in GA it is illegal to get a prescription for veterinary meds without the DVM seeing the animal, but i pulled some strings. i had to catch the frog twice a day, after disinfecting my hands, by holding her leg with firm, but not hard pressure, on the rear legs, i was able to apply drops directly to the affected eye. this IS very stressful, but i was very concerned. her eye had what looked like a deflated sac of something that was a milky color. the meds used (NeoPolyDex) are very strong and i would recommend getting other advice since i am certainly NOT a DVM and therefore cannot tell you whether or not it will work.

james


----------



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

Well I was wondering because after reading that thread I noticed the symptoms were alot alike. Also Dr. Frye recommended Neopolydex drops and panacur for the frog so I was just curious to know if it worked of not.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

if you were advised then i will say yes it worked wonderfully. it took about 1.5 weeks to clear completely but she is completely fine now.

james


----------



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

I guess i have to take the frog to a vet because I cant find any site that will let me get them without a perscription


----------



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry for double post, but just an update to all. The frog's eye healed over the course of 4 days with extra attention involved and he is doing just fine now. I'm astonished the eye recovered itself without any meds involved, but i'm glad it did.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

good to hear!

james


----------

